# Want to know if ALSOOR CONTRACTING LLC is fake or real



## Prudhvi raju (Mar 18, 2021)

Dear Expats,
Recently I have recieved an offer letter from the above mentioned company and want to know if it’s legitimate or not as they have only provided there landline number 0097145147130.
Could you please confirm if the offer I received is real or fake ??
Also I couldn’t find their office location in Google maps which makes things suspicious.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

HI,
Did you have a face-to-face interview with them?
Are they asking for any money to cover visa processing or travel fees - paid to a travel agent - with a promise to refund you when you arrive?
If yes - then this is the most common job scam - advance fee scam.
If they are applying for your visa and providing you ticket to join - after you have had a proper formal interview - this would be more normal.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Prudhvi raju (Mar 18, 2021)

Thankyou for the information.
I only had telephonic conversation with them.


----------



## sen.m25 (Dec 9, 2021)

Prudhvi raju said:


> Thankyou for the information.
> I only had telephonic conversation with them.


----------



## sen.m25 (Dec 9, 2021)

Bro for me also same issue from the same no same company ... But they are now not responding... I have paid to my ntt solution consultancy.. They planned for my visa within 15th dec and reporting date at 29th jan.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

sen.m25 said:


> Bro for me also same issue from the same no same company ... But they are now not responding... I have paid to my ntt solution consultancy.. They planned for my visa within 15th dec and reporting date at 29th jan.


How much did you pay to a consultancy?
What reason was given for you needing to pay a consultancy?


----------



## prakashgiri2311 (Dec 19, 2021)

sen.m25 said:


> Bro for me also same issue from the same no same company ... But they are now not responding... I have paid to my ntt solution consultancy.. They planned for my visa within 15th dec and reporting date at 29th jan.



Dear Friend,
I have also same issue and paid NTT solution consultant fee around 32k for alsoor contracting LLC also they released offer letter for joining in Dec 2021 month. 
After that I have received last mail on 16 Nov 2021 that Ashok Raj(Chennai ofc) has infected by covid-19 so for further Query you will reach to Abhu Thahir(00971589211271).
I also have been trying to contact Rashid Mohamad(HR- Alsoor) on this number +97145147130 since 1 Dec 2021 + Abhu tahir but no one picking my call.
Literally, I cannot understanding?
Dear reader do you know about this company?


----------



## MairajS (Dec 21, 2021)

prakashgiri2311 said:


> Dear Friend,
> I have also same issue and paid NTT solution consultant fee around 32k for alsoor contracting LLC also they released offer letter for joining in Dec 2021 month.
> After that I have received last mail on 16 Nov 2021 that Ashok Raj(Chennai ofc) has infected by covid-19 so for further Query you will reach to Abhu Thahir(00971589211271).
> I also have been trying to contact Rashid Mohamad(HR- Alsoor) on this number +97145147130 since 1 Dec 2021 + Abhu tahir but no one picking my call.
> ...


Hi,
Did you got any further update? Exactly the same names and numbers were provided to me. What I believe, it was a meticulously planned job scam.. Can anyone provide contact details of authorities in Dubai, where this scam can be reported..


----------



## prakashgiri2311 (Dec 19, 2021)

MairajS said:


> Hi,
> Did you got any further update? Exactly the same names and numbers were provided to me. What I believe, it was a meticulously planned job scam.. Can anyone provide contact details of authorities in Dubai, where this scam can be reported..




Yesterday, I also got mail from NTT solution dubai for refund purpose. As they wrote me the client(Alsoor) has suspended their tenure contact so we will be refund your money which did you pay us.
Asked details of Bank.
Let's see what happens ? Confused too much.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

الجرائم الإلكترونية


الجرائم الإلكترونية




www.dubaipolice.gov.ae


----------



## MairajS (Dec 21, 2021)

Stevesolar said:


> الجرائم الإلكترونية
> 
> 
> الجرائم الإلكترونية
> ...


Thanks


----------



## prakashgiri2311 (Dec 19, 2021)

Stevesolar said:


> الجرائم الإلكترونية
> 
> 
> الجرائم الإلكترونية
> ...



Thanks, i do check


----------



## Moinuallah (Dec 21, 2021)

prakashgiri2311 said:


> Dear Friend,
> I have also same issue and paid NTT solution consultant fee around 32k for alsoor contracting LLC also they released offer letter for joining in Dec 2021 month.
> After that I have received last mail on 16 Nov 2021 that Ashok Raj(Chennai ofc) has infected by covid-19 so for further Query you will reach to Abhu Thahir(00971589211271).
> I also have been trying to contact Rashid Mohamad(HR- Alsoor) on this number +97145147130 since 1 Dec 2021 + Abhu tahir but no one picking my call.
> ...


----------



## Moinuallah (Dec 21, 2021)

Friend I am also get same problem.


----------



## Prudhvi raju (Mar 18, 2021)

Dear Prakash, I would like to know if they provided any contact details in the mail and also it's a scam well planned and executed.
Better luck if you get replayed which won't be happening as per my kind understanding the scenario.


----------



## Prudhvi raju (Mar 18, 2021)

Moinuallah said:


> Friend I am also get same problem.


Sorry to say this but you have been cheated by them and it's a scam 
Never ever pay anyone your hard earned money


----------

